# Gay Street in Bath?



## madzone (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there really such a place? I've been contacted by someone for work and they check out with a website etc but their address is Gay Street - am I being 'had'?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

there is a street there, i used to have a doctor there, it's runs from the circus (yes that's real too) downhill


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah - it's the shaft (fnar fnar!) of the 'key' innit.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...-2.363863&spn=0.002933,0.007296&t=k&z=17&om=1

Which is some masonic thing or other iirc.


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks - better email them back, then


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG am I glad I took it seriously. It's a 'biggy'   Thanks for letting me know it was a real place so I didn't email back and go,

 'Gay Street? Riiiiight. Fucking do one'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2007)

it's a lovely street by the way


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 16, 2007)

Gay St


----------



## Dru (Aug 16, 2007)

I wonder if it was named after John Gay, wot wrote "The Beggars' Opera?" -it's about the right vintage. 

...a lyrical drama produced on the January 29, 1728 by John Rich, in which Sir Robert Walpole was caricatured. This famous piece, which was said to have made "Rich gay and Gay rich,".... (thank you, Wikipedia  )


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 16, 2007)

The only famous person from my home town of Barnstaple.

There's not much named after him there though. There's a 'John Gay Road', but thats always changed to 'John's gay Road' as soon as they clean the sign off.


----------



## Cid (Aug 19, 2007)

We have a Buttgarden Street in Bideford. 


<sniggers>


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 19, 2007)

Gay St meets Queens Square.  Nuff said.


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 21, 2007)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Gay St meets Queens Square.  Nuff said.



Brilliant - I lived in Bath for years and never saw that connection. Won't be able to concentrate on Boules now.
http://www.cityofbath.co.uk/squares/body_queensquarebath.html


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 21, 2007)

After you've walked down Gay Street and arrived at Queens Square you can then turn into Wood Street.

I'm writing a letter to the Daily Mail about this. It's disgusting.




			
				Serotonin said:
			
		

> Gay St meets Queens Square.  Nuff said.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr Smin said:
			
		

> Brilliant - I lived in Bath for years and never saw that connection. Won't be able to concentrate on Boules now.
> http://www.cityofbath.co.uk/squares/body_queensquarebath.html



You play boules as well?  Which team?  I occasionally play for the Boater.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mr Smin said:
			
		

> Brilliant - I lived in Bath for years and never saw that connection. Won't be able to concentrate on Boules now.
> http://www.cityofbath.co.uk/squares/body_queensquarebath.html



i was born there and lived there til i was 19, you'd think i would notice


----------

